
US Senators introduce legislation to cut H1B visas by 15,000 - hwstar
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/nri/visa-and-immigration/us-senators-introduce-legislation-to-cut-h1b-visas-by-15000/articleshow/50104968.cms
======
PhantomGremlin
The article itself is worth reading. It's a little more detailed and nuanced
than the headline suggests.

TL;DR:

    
    
       probably won't happen in an election year
    
       Indian IT companies should prepare themselves
       to keeping their junior level people at home,
       while sending more senior people to the USA
       to manage the relationships

------
toomuchtodo
I'm torn. Bill Nelson is my rep in Florida, and while I had to call him up to
chew him out about trying to cut funding to the FCC for net neutrality
enforcement, I find his support of this legislation to be positive.

